# Differences between Systema and ROSS



## Raven001 (Apr 25, 2005)

I have watched Vlad's tapes on Systema and done a 2 day seminar on it but I dont know much about ROSS. Are they very similar or is ROSS just Sambo re-packaged with more body movement?


----------



## arnisador (Apr 25, 2005)

There have been threads on this before--you might be able to find some info. using Search.


----------

